

Ask HN: What is your preferred work music? - emirozer

What music &#x2F; ambiance sounds , if any, you listen while working?
======
Jhun
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ho6HRBPOgM0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ho6HRBPOgM0)
Matrix OST when I'm really hot And... Chopin/Bach when I need to focus

------
a3n
Silence. I feel peaceful with silence. Not sensory deprivation silence. For
example, I don't like what a house sounds like when you turn off all
utilities. Just random, ambient sound.

